# Notebook an Fernseher angeschlossen -> Problem



## BigJuri (7. November 2002)

Hallo!

Ich poste den Beitrag einfach mal in Win-Forum, da ich mal hoffe es liegt nur an den Treibern und den Einstellungen am Notebook. Falls es nicht passt bitte verschieben.

An unserer Schule ist morgen Tag der offenen Tür und ich muss mit ein paar anderen Leuten etwas präsentieren. Dazu gehört auch eine Powerpoint-Präsentation, die aufgrund der räumlichen Gegebenheiten und der technischen Voraussetzungen nur auf einem Fernseher wiedergegeben werden kann (wir präsentieren einige technische Geräte und diese werden im Rahmen einer so genannten Übungsfirma simuliert an die Kunden verkauft).
Nun aber zum Problem: Der Fernseher wurde über den s-video-Anschluss mit dem Notebook (eines Lehrers) verbunden. Man sieht zwar auch den Desktop auf dem Fernseher, aber die Sache ist in schwarz-weis und es flackert extrem. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie ich das beheben kann, ohne noch viel umbauen zu müssen, denn morgen um 8:00 Uhr muss die Sache funktionieren und ich kann erst wieder um 7:30 in den Präsentationsraum.
Auf dem Notebook läuft Win2k (also mit 60 Hz-Bug), die Graka ist eine ATI Rage II und der Fernseher ist ein 100 Hz-Gerät. Und soweit ich weis ist noch ein Adapter zwischengeschaltet, da es sonst nicht zu verkabeln gewesen wäre.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir (relativ schnell) helfen. Es hängt eine ganze Menge davon ab.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## goela (8. November 2002)

> Der Fernseher wurde über den s-video-Anschluss mit dem Notebook (eines Lehrers) verbunden. Man sieht zwar auch den Desktop auf dem Fernseher, aber die Sache ist in schwarz-weis und es flackert extrem


Dies ist meistens so, wenn man das Ganze über den SVHS-Anschluss anschliesst. Es gab schon mehrere Leute im Forum (Videoschnitt etc.) mit gleichem Problem (mal suchen).

Du musst mal am Laptop in den Einstellungen Deiner Grafikkarte herumprobieren. Ansonsten kannst Du auch über das Composit-Signal und Scartadapter (im Radio und Fernsehgeschäft erhältlich) das Signal einspeisen.


----------



## BigJuri (8. November 2002)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber das eigentliche "Problem" war der Lehrer, dem das Notebook gehört. Er hat gesagt er hat am Notebook PAL eingestellt, aber als ich dann mal ein bisschen im BIOS herumgeschaut hab hab ich bei den Video-Einstellungen gesehen das noch NTSC als Standard eingestellt war. Als ich es dann auf PAL umgestellt habe hat es auch schon gefunzt.
Trotzdem danke.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## goela (8. November 2002)

Na ja - selbst ist der Mann!!


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. November 2002)

hallo leute, 
identes problem(morgen tag der offenen tür.. ).
auf dem notebook laüft win xp pro; graka: ati mobility radeon 7500 habe bereits ein bild auf meinem fernseher zuhause, ist aber schwarz weiß und sehr unscharf. verbindung zum fernseher: Tv-out und cinch-kabel von notebook zu scartadapter, scartadapter steckt im fernseher.
hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen

danke

tirolausserfern


----------



## Eyewitness (14. November 2002)

Lösung steht doch schon da, probier es mal aus, ob die Karte vielleicht auf NTSC steht.


----------



## Johannes Postler (14. November 2002)

tut mir leid aber ich find das im BIOS nicht  

tirolausserfern


----------

